# Rotor Study -what Is The Cpt Code??



## neatmon (Mar 11, 2008)

Pain mgmt doc did a Rotor study in addition to a SI joint injection....What is the cpt for the Rotor study???    Thanks


----------



## marvelh (Mar 12, 2008)

Typically, the term "rotor" study is in reference to testing to see if an implanted infusion pump is functioning by injecting contrast into the pump via the side port and watch tje contrast flow via fluoroscopy for any obstructions, breaks in the system, etc.

Unfortunately, there currently isn't a CPT code for the injection into the side port of the pump.  Most use an unlisted procedure code to report this service, while a few other providers include it into any E/M service performed that day.


----------



## isa709@yahoo.com (Dec 13, 2021)

Hello there, 
My provider is doing the same. Injecting contrast into the pump to make sure is working properly. Does anyone know if there are still no codes for this? If so, could the unlisted code 64999 be ok to use for these scenarios? 
Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------

